# اتنين ستات ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟



## rana1981 (2 يناير 2009)

*

          اتنين نسوان التقوا بالسما



المراة الأولى : هاي! اسمي ليزا


المراة التانية: هاي.. اسمي ريما كيف توفيتي؟؟





المرأة الأولى : انا متتت متجمدة. 



المرأة التانية : ياااا شي فظيع!!! 





 المرأة الأولى : لأ ما كتير فظيع .. ضليت أرجف من البرد , بعدين اجاني شعور بالدفا و التعب .. و بعدين متتت بسلام.. و انت كيف توفيتي ؟؟ 





االمرأة التانية : و الله انا متتت من الجلطة... 





انا كنت عم شك بزوجي انه عم يخونني..فرجعت عالبيت بكير مشان امسكه متلبس..  


المهم جيت عالبيت بس شفته قاعد لحاله عم يحضر تلفزيون.. 





المرأة الأولى : ايه و بعدين؟؟ 





 المرأة التانية : انا كنت متأكدة انه في واحدة تانية و مخبيها شي محل بالبيت.. فصرت نبش.. نكشت البيت .... نبشت بكل محل.. بالخزانة تحت التخت ... و ضليت انبش و ابحت بهالبيت لحتى استويت من التعب و اجتني الجلطة .... 




المرأة الأولى : الله يسامحك ...  لو نبشتي بالثلاجة .. كنا نحنا الاتنين هلأ عايشي  *​


*باااااااااايخة أي بعرف30:​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (2 يناير 2009)

*رد: اتنين نسوان ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟*

ههههههههه 
لا بالعكس حلوه للى يفهمها
يعنى هى المرأه اللى جوزها بخونها معاها ههههههههههه لانه كان مخبيها بالتلاجه علشان مراته ماتشفهاش ههههههههه ميرسى رنا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 يناير 2009)

*رد: اتنين نسوان ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جااااااامدة جدا يا رنو 
بالعكس بجد تحفة عجبتنى ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: اتنين نسوان ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟*

*حلوه قوووي يابت يا رنون

تسلم ايديكي

ومش بايخه ولا حاجه

شكرا رنون​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: اتنين نسوان ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟*

*حلووووووووة يا رانا*​


----------



## rana1981 (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: اتنين نسوان ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟*



tota love قال:


> ههههههههه
> لا بالعكس حلوه للى يفهمها
> يعنى هى المرأه اللى جوزها بخونها معاها ههههههههههه لانه كان مخبيها بالتلاجه علشان مراته ماتشفهاش ههههههههه ميرسى رنا



*شكرا على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: اتنين نسوان ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *حلووووووووة يا رانا*​



*شكرا على مرورك
نوررررررررررررتي​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: اتنين نسوان ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟*



mikel coco قال:


> *حلوه قوووي يابت يا رنون
> 
> تسلم ايديكي
> 
> ...



*شكرا يا عسل على مرورك​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: اتنين نسوان ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟*



bent el3dra قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جااااااامدة جدا يا رنو
> بالعكس بجد تحفة عجبتنى ​*



*شكرا حبيبتي
نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: اتنين نسوان ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



*كلمة نسوان دي بتفكرني بفيلم كراكون في الشارع*

*لما ابن عادل امام بيقوله *

*جبنا القرص من النساوين اللي بتقري علي الترب*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*شكرا رنا علي النكتة*​


----------



## جيلان (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: اتنين نسوان ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟*

*ههههههههههههههههه
حلوة دى*


----------



## rana1981 (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: اتنين نسوان ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة دى*



*شكرا نورررررررررررتي​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: اتنين نسوان ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟*



elsalib قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
شكرا على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: اتنين نسوان ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟*

rana1981

يا بنتي على طول بتحطي الاسواء

ويش عرفك انها بايخة

هههههههههههههههه
تحيتى لكي


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: اتنين نسوان ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟*

*ههههههههههههههههه
حلوووووووووووة يا رنا 

جميلة ضحكتني كتييييييير​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: اتنين نسوان ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟*

ههههههههههههه حرامات لو كانت فتحت الثلاجة كان لقتها
ربنا يباركك يا رنا​


----------



## rana1981 (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: اتنين نسوان ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههههه حرامات لو كانت فتحت الثلاجة كان لقتها
> ربنا يباركك يا رنا​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: اتنين نسوان ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> حلوووووووووووة يا رنا
> 
> جميلة ضحكتني كتييييييير​*



*شكرا يا قمر نورررررررررتي​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: اتنين نسوان ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟*



كليمو قال:


> rana1981
> 
> يا بنتي على طول بتحطي الاسواء
> 
> ...



*هيك توقعت 
شكرا نورررررررررررررررررررررررت​*


----------



## dark_angel (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: اتنين نسوان ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟*

_النكتة دى جميلة جدا يا رانا و تعيشى و تجيبلنا نكت احلى و احلى و تسلم ايدك_​


----------



## rana1981 (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: اتنين نسوان ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟*



dark_angel قال:


> _النكتة دى جميلة جدا يا رانا و تعيشى و تجيبلنا نكت احلى و احلى و تسلم ايدك_​



*اهلا فيك شكرا على مرورك​*


----------



## ادريان البيرتو (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: اتنين نسوان ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟*

*هههههههههههههه
مسكينات الله يرحمهم
ههههه
تسلمي رنا على الموضوع الحلو 
باركك الرب​*


----------



## tena_tntn (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: اتنين نسوان ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟*

حلوة اوى  مش بيخه
ميرسي ياجميل


----------



## rana1981 (7 يناير 2009)

*رد: اتنين نسوان ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟*



ادريان البيرتو قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> مسكينات الله يرحمهم
> ههههه
> تسلمي رنا على الموضوع الحلو
> باركك الرب​*



*اهلا فيك الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (7 يناير 2009)

*رد: اتنين نسوان ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟*



tena_tntn قال:


> حلوة اوى  مش بيخه
> ميرسي ياجميل


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## ndidi (19 مارس 2009)

*خيانات*

*
كيد النساء*

تنتين نسوان التقوا بالسما
المرأة الأولى: هاي.. اسمي ليزا 
المراة التانية: هاي.. اسمي ريما كيف توفيتي؟؟
المرأة الأولى : انا متتت متجمدة.
المرأة التانية : ياااا شي فظيع!!!
المرأة الأولى : لأ ما كتير فظيع .. ضليت أرجف من البرد , بعدين اجاني شعور بالدفا و التعب .. و بعدين متتت بسلام.. و انت كيف توفيتي ؟؟
االمرأة التانية : و الله انا متتت من الجلطة...
انا كنت عم شك بزوجي انه عم يخونني..فرجعت عالبيت بكير مشان امسكه متلبس.. 
المهم جيت عالبيت بس شفته قاعد لحاله عم يحضر تلفزيون..
المرأة الأولى : ايه و بعدين؟؟
المرأة التانية : انا كنت متأكدة انه في واحدة تانية و مخبيها شي محل بالبيت.. فصرت نبش.. نكشت البيت .... نبشت بكل محل.. بالخزانة تحت التخت ... و ضليت انبش و ابحت بهالبيت لحتى استويت من التعب و اجتني الجلطة ....
المرأة الأولى : الله يسامحك ... لو نبشتي بالثلاجة .. كنا نحنا الاتنين هلأ عايشين.


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 مارس 2009)

*رد: خيانات*

*نكت حلوه قووي

شكرا ليك

ndidi ​*


----------



## كوك (19 مارس 2009)

*رد: خيانات*

_ميرسى جدا 

جميله
وربنا يبارك حياتك
_​


----------



## dark_angel (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: خيانات*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ndidi (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: خيانات*



mikel coco قال:


> *نكت حلوه قووي
> 
> شكرا ليك
> 
> ndidi ​*


دا مرورك الحلو
سلامي


----------



## kokielpop (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: خيانات*

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: خيانات*

*حلويييييييييين 
مرسي يا Ndidi
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: خيانات*

ميرسى يافندم لتعبك ​


----------



## ndidi (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: خيانات*



كوك قال:


> _ميرسى جدا
> 
> جميله
> وربنا يبارك حياتك
> _​


شكرا لمرورك...تحياتي


----------



## ndidi (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: خيانات*



dark_angel قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


شكرا لمرورك...تحياتي


----------



## ndidi (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: خيانات*



kokielpop قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه


شكرا لمرورك...تحياتي


----------



## ndidi (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: خيانات*



red rose88 قال:


> *حلويييييييييين
> مرسي يا ndidi
> ربنا يباركك​*


شكرا لمرورك...تحياتي


----------



## ndidi (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: خيانات*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ميرسى يافندم لتعبك ​


شكرا لمرورك...تحياتي


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: خيانات*




ههههههههههه

شكراااااااااا 

حلوين كتير

ربنا يباركك


----------



## ndidi (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: خيانات*



كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> شكراااااااااا
> 
> ...


دا مرورك الحلو
تحياتي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: خيانات*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا ndidi*


----------



## monygirl (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: خيانات*

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_ثانكس يا nidi_​


----------



## just member (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: خيانات*

*هههههههههه*
*جميلة  بجد*
*ميرسى خالص*
*ربنا يباركك*
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: خيانات*

هههههههههههههههههه
حلوه بجد​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: اتنين نسوان ..................شو صار فيهن ؟؟؟؟؟*

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره

سلامة ونعمة..*​


----------

